# Best place for supplies



## jd99 (Dec 29, 2011)

Now that I've got the bug, (well it bit last year) now I was wondering where the best places to get pen kits is, I would imagine supporting the IAP vendors would be best choice.

Where does everyone get pen kits from, I been buying blanks all year when ever I saw something I liked so I have a good starting supply, but I only have a few slim line kits, and some majestic kits i got for the the wife and myself, that I bought from PSI.

I need to start stocking up on kits, so I look to all you that have been doing this for a while for your worldly advice. :biggrin:

Also a little help on which kits seem to sell the best, I plan to start selling some pens and stuff when we do the craft shows with my wifes jewelry booth and see how it goes.

Comming up on retirement in few years, and I hope this pen business will help us if you know what I mean. 

Thanks in advance for the help
Danny


----------



## brownsfn2 (Dec 29, 2011)

I think everyone will have their favorites.  I found it is best to look at the main suppliers (Craft Supplies USA, Dayacom, PSI, and Berea Hardwoods) and then pick the model kits you like.  Then do a search with google for the best price.  Of course some places you order from will not be as good as others.  For that I used the Cheers and Jeers section of this website.

(I now check Exotic Blanks first everytime I order)


----------



## PenMan1 (Dec 29, 2011)

All of the vendors here are good. Good pricing, quick shipping and friendly service.

You mentioned PSI, they are my "last source". If I can't get the products I need from the high quality vendors here, or from one of the PSI resellers, I will grudgingly order from them.

It distresses me when I can get the products I want from halfway around the world (Austrailia) 5 days faster than I can get it from 700 miles away.

The resources here are much TOO GREAT to endure slow shipping, misshipments, poor communication and customer service apathy. 

You started with the worst, I can't imagine that you would be anything but thrilled with the personal service that you will get from all of the vendors here.

If you buy a lot of merchandise, you may want to look at http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com. They ship all orders the same day they get them. In quantity, their prices are good, and I've yet to receive an order that wasn't followed up with a hand-written thank you card from the person that processed my order. In short, they appreciate their customers and they go the extra mile, even in a hard economy.


----------



## bobjackson (Dec 29, 2011)

Exotic Blanks has pen kits, pen blanks, and much more. Number 1 in my book. Beartooth woods second.


----------



## warthog (Dec 29, 2011)

Under one of the "classified" sections, look up Smitty37. He has cigar pens on sale. I got ten kits from him and they really are good kits.


----------



## louie68 (Dec 29, 2011)

try Tim @
www.woodnwhimsies.com  tell him louie bufalo from Rockton, Illinois said hi!!!
www.woodpenpro.com contact Jim from Hawaii but I get faster delivery than PSI
both have great prices good quality kits & service.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Dec 29, 2011)

Vendor links from the top banner - a bit outdated, perhaps, but here's a start: 
http://www.penturners.org/links/browselinks.php?c=3

Another place to check, if you want IAP vendors, is to look in the premium and regular classifieds.  Yet one more place is the vendor catalogues, all on the IAP....

Andrew


----------



## Robert111 (Dec 29, 2011)

I really like the personal service (and the freebies) from Indy-Pen-Dance and Exotic. Other favorites are Beartooth Woods (also sends freebies) and Arizona Silhouettes.

These are small businesses run by one or two people.


----------



## Rob73 (Dec 30, 2011)

When I started I bought from the 'major' retailers I found while searching google.  Now I purchase from the vendors here and on occasion from woodturnerscatalog.com  ....  I stay away from PSI like it's the plague.


----------



## ctubbs (Dec 30, 2011)

For glues try Monty at http://woodenwonderstx.com/ZC_WoodenWonders/
Best prices and best product.  All the other vendors mentioned above are top notch.  I do not know how I got all the colorful type.  Pretty aint it.
Charles


----------



## joefyffe (Dec 30, 2011)

I personally  do not recommend Exotics!


----------



## JAZNCARR (Dec 30, 2011)

If you do order from psi. Don't use the website,  call In your order and I've never. Had a problem and I've ordered from them. Dozens of times and no issues.   Apparently. Their website sucks and is the oot of most problems


----------



## Polarys425 (Dec 30, 2011)

joefyffe said:


> I personally do not recommend Exotics!


 
Seriously?

If your going to make such a statement, the least you can do is quantify it.


Dawn and ED are top notch. I've only ever had one order that was missing items (two blanks) and they sent them out right away.


----------



## toyotaman (Dec 30, 2011)

CSUSA. www.woodturnerscatalog.com  Order something before 4pm and its usually on my porch in 2 days. Excellent service...


----------



## StephenM (Dec 30, 2011)

I'll second Wood n Whimsies.  I asked him for some pricing on Tycoons from PSI and he gave me some but told me I should order direct from them for some of the kits because PSI was having a huge sale (60-70 percent off).  When it comes time to order the other ones, he'll get all my PSI business (darts included)

Bear Tooth is also a good one.  I can order something from him and it's here in 2 or 3 days max.

As far as blanks, I watch Ebay and have a few sources that I order from directly.  Ebay is good for small orders - you can check out the quality and if you like it, contact them directly and a lot of times, they'll sell you larger quantities at a set price.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 30, 2011)

joefyffe said:


> I personally  do not recommend Exotics!



For anyone who may NOT know, joefyffe is the father of IPD_Mrs.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Dec 30, 2011)

ed4copies said:


> joefyffe said:
> 
> 
> > I personally  do not recommend Exotics!
> ...



That update was likely required - but let's leave it at that, please - keep the thread on track!  

Andrew
assistant moderator


----------



## JimB (Dec 31, 2011)

All the vendors listed, big and small, are great to deal with. Keep in mind some have the same products or are resellers and doing a little research can save you money. Some products may only be available from one or two vendors. Ordering from different vendors will not always save you money due to the shipping costs. Also keep in mind each vendor has their own business model so level of service and speed of shipping can vary. With the small IAP vendors you will most likely deal directly with the owner and your order will ship the same day. Larger vendors are like any larger company and you may also experience a small delay in shipping but not anything you shouldn't be able to plan for.


----------



## abaum (Jan 5, 2012)

I've never had a problem with Woodcraft, Rockler, or PSI for kits.  I haven't tried any other sources yet since my needs are being met.  I've purchased blanks from various sources and done a few trades.  

It all comes down to your individual experiences.  If you like the quality of the products and service from vendor A, then by all means use vendor A.  However, don't be afraid to branch out into other products/areas, which may require going to vendor B.

Adam


----------



## bnoles (Jan 5, 2012)

For great product and service, I have always had awesome results from   http://www.arizonasilhouette.com/


----------



## PTsideshow (Jan 5, 2012)

I just placed orders with Smitty's and Exotic great serve.  I have used PSI phone and Cratfwoods web sites. They aren't a problem if you don't mind the two stage shipping, I have had  problems with the post office end of the shipping. But when it works it is slower than a straight ship thru.
I have a Craftwoods store close to me and a Rockler further away. I have used all of them. 
:clown:


----------



## glycerine (Jan 5, 2012)

As far as what sells, I've had good luck with the jr. gent, jr. statesmen, cigars and civil war pens (but I'm in Virginia, they might not sell well in your area).  I usually order kits from CSUSA and blanks from either an IAP vendor, CSUSA or woodcraft (I have a woodcraft store close to me and it helps to see the blanks in person sometimes)


----------



## Twissy (Jan 5, 2012)

If you're prepared to order from abroad I have to give a big thumbs up for www.timberbits.com. They're really helpful and very keenly priced. If you order enough you get free shipping, and from OZ to UK it takes about 5 days.
From the states I also use wood n whimsies who again provide and excellent service at keen prices. They also supply the PSI lines.


----------



## chrishicks82 (Jan 5, 2012)

I have a rockler store right down the road from where I work so I do some business there on my way home I have bought from wood craft and psi both from there website no delays in shipping got it in about 4 days there is also a woodcraft store down the road from my work just never been there yet.


----------



## tjseagrove (Jan 5, 2012)

I purchased all my startup supplies from www.woodnwhimsies.com and they were great.  I really like their MM as it is colored and cuts into 4 pieces each so you get 4 sets and they last quite awhile.

Also, any of the vendors listed in the IAP Marketplace are great...Smittys, Clasicnib, Exotics, KnB,ElMostro, Monty...all great to work with. (haven't dealt with any others)  Also, many members here who have supplied me with great blanks.  The list is endless and different for every member...  :biggrin:

Tom


----------

